# AFX Daytona Cobra Odd livery



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I have all of the Daytona Cobras (I thought). I was just sent this photo of what looks like the Special Edition Gold #7. However, note that the number 7 is missing off of the doors (owner says both doors) and the writing is missing off the front fenders. The special edition cars were sold in Australia (which is also where this car is from). Anybody seen this one before or know anything about it? BTW, it is on a turbo chassis as opposed to the SG+ of the special editions, but we all know that buying a car used can have any chassis on it. I suppose it is possible, someone removed these items from the car, prototype, factory screwup ???
Charlie


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*daytona coupe*

Tibet release?



MSwaterlogged said:


> I have all of the Daytona Cobras (I thought). I was just sent this photo of what looks like the Special Edition Gold #7. However, note that the number 7 is missing off of the doors (owner says both doors) and the writing is missing off the front fenders. The special edition cars were sold in Australia (which is also where this car is from). Anybody seen this one before or know anything about it? BTW, it is on a turbo chassis as opposed to the SG+ of the special editions, but we all know that buying a car used can have any chassis on it. I suppose it is possible, someone removed these items from the car, prototype, factory screwup ???
> Charlie


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry Mike, I think only your relative can find those <g>.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I love the classic gold look, but was there a real gold colored Daytona Cobra that raced in the 60s? I dont find any live examples on a search, but found this...










I have found gold versions of the GT40, but not the Daytona Cobra.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I could not find anything on a Gold one but I found an Army Green one with Elvis on the doors


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I think I have the gold one, I think the numbers are on it
I will hunt it up in the AM and get back with you

GT40


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

She looks a little beat up. It looks like the numbers may have been present and were later rubbed off?


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Red,
We never did get a solid answer. Lots of guesses including rubbed off. We may never know.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

They do come off easy.


----------

